#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  DEEP WEB is it LEGAL or NOT?

## Assassin

There are many people now beginning to use TOR as a way of maintaining their privacy online. User like Military, Police, Journalists also using it due to the anonymity that TOR offers.

Even though the Deep Web has also become a popular nesting ground for criminal activities too, such as drugs, child pornography, weapon trading, Hit men for hire.

There is so many people have a bad opinion on users of deep web.*
Share your views is it really illegal or not?

*​the-deep-web.jpg

----------


## Moana

> There are many people now beginning to use TOR as a way of maintaining their privacy online. User like Military, Police, Journalists also using it due to the anonymity that TOR offers.
> 
> Even though the Deep Web has also become a popular nesting ground for criminal activities too, such as drugs, child pornography, weapon trading, Hit men for hire.
> 
> There is so many people have a bad opinion on users of deep web.*
> Share your views is it really illegal or not?
> 
> *​the-deep-web.jpg



The deep web is simply composed of the pages that cannot be indexed by search engines.This can mean sites behind a login/password, or behind a form. But those pages can usually reached from a normal web.
 Thats why deep web is illegal

----------


## Assassin

> The deep web is simply composed of the pages that cannot be indexed by search engines.This can mean sites behind a login/password, or behind a form. But those pages can usually reached from a normal web.
>  Thats why deep web is illegal


But there is so much difference between deep web and dark web.

----------

